

Show HN: I made an app to immortalize inside jokes - Quoth - SeoxyS
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/quoth-your-friends/id796842385?mt=8

======
bramm
Really simple user experience. Love it.

I had a similar add-friend-then-add-thing UX idea for a personal project with
a different goal.

